# [SOLVED] the frozen throne battle.net problem &amp; patch



## flyingpenguin (Jul 4, 2008)

've been trying to fix this for a few days its irritating...
i can't install the patch or connect to battle.net

i think i have 1 or 2 problems, first i tried to log in to battlenet through TFT then battle.net says the server is invalid. & check my internet.
my port is opened on 6112 already. (that was never a problem for connecting to bnet)
this may be becuase of our new modem Motorola.

2nd. i tried to load up the patch but the error says

""
Blizzard BNUpdate v2.130 compiled on Jun 24 2008
Log created at 10:15 pm on 07/03/2008
This patch upgrades Warcraft III The Frozen Throne from the previous version.
ERROR: unable to apply patch to file 'UI\SoundInfo\DialogSounds.slk'
RESULT: Patch failed
""

it would be super neat if someone could help i'm tired of trying to fix it.


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: the frozen throne battle.net problem & patch*

Have you tried to reinstall?


----------



## flyingpenguin (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: the frozen throne battle.net problem & patch*

ohhey i got the fproblem fixed, i just had to click, "connect to battle.net" about 20 times before it lets me in each time.


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

That's sounds a bit tedious?

You shouldn't have to open your ports to connect to battlenet btw, just if you want to host games.


----------

